# Say something you dislike in your opposite gender



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

TypicalINFP said:


> Would a cereal simp be someone who buys a box of cereal as a gift for a woman he has a crush on, hoping to start a relationship when she has no interest in him? Are there only male simps? I wasn't familiar with the term simp either, but this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article--I knew it was a trendy buzzword but I didn't know what it meant either. Gotta love language fads.

Maybe people can be simps for cereal--like they are um..."mindless sheeple" who give it up for mediocre cereals? But that would be a simc, I think.

Like it could be a term for people who like cereal though, I guess. simc


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

TypicalINFP said:


> Would a cereal simp be someone who buys a box of cereal as a gift for a woman he has a crush on, hoping to start a relationship when she has no interest in him? Are there only male simps? I wasn't familiar with the term simp either, but this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think bringing cereal to a girl you had a crush on would be cute and original.
I do think females can be simps too. Nothing wrong with crushing on someone, but when a guy loses his identity, values, and principles in the process, I tend to find it unappealing.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> I think bringing cereal to a girl you had a crush on would be cute and original.
> I do think females can be simps too. Nothing wrong with crushing on someone, but when a guy loses his identity, values, and principles in the process, I tend to find it unappealing.


Makes sense--I don't think anyone should lose their identity, values, or principles in the process of dating or being with another person. That sounds incredibly unhealthy.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Machismo since it's a compensatory mask for insecurities. I'm attracted to guys who are comfortable in themselves.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Dad noises


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

I find this hard to answer just because I tend to be a person by person basis.

But just a random not so serious one, I get turned off by selfies of guys posing in the bathroom mirror with their shirt off. Lol


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

My opposite would be cisgendered men, I guess.

1. Loud sneezes. It’s like a sonic boom that startles the crap out of me!

2. Hard to come up with anything that is “exclusive” to one gender, so I must default to romantic attitudes where exclusiveness is baked in. It bugs me when straight men haplessly fall for contrived displays by women that play up the damsel in distress trope. It sort of makes me cringe when they can’t see through manipulation.


----------



## TypicalINFP (Dec 19, 2020)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> Dad noises


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Squirt said:


> My opposite would be cisgendered men, I guess.
> 
> 1. Loud sneezes. It’s like a sonic boom that startles the crap out of me!
> 
> 2. Hard to come up with anything that is “exclusive” to one gender, so I must default to romantic attitudes where exclusiveness is baked in. It bugs me when straight men haplessly fall for contrived displays by women that play up the damsel in distress trope. It sort of makes me cringe when they can’t see through manipulation.


You and I would never work. Lol. My sneezes are so loud.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

TypicalINFP said:


>


I never heard of "dad noises" until now.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Ock said:


> You and I would never work. Lol. My sneezes are so loud.


If it were a deal breaker I would be forever single 😆


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

1. Covering a double chin up with a beard! Just own it or, if you are self conscious, put in the effort to lose the weight. To me, an unkempt beard is more distracting.

2. Although I guess BOTH men and women _can_ be guilty of it, it really bothers me when a man doesn’t take any accountability for his actions. I have so much more respect for men who can admit when they made a mistake or were in the wrong. I have definitely heard my fair share of men accusing an external factor for a particular failing, when really it was just a lack of discipline or practice on their part.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> 1. Covering a double chin up with a beard! Just own it or, if you are self conscious, put in the effort to lose the weight. To me, an unkempt beard is more distracting.
> 
> 2. Although I guess BOTH men and women _can_ be guilty of it, it really bothers me when a man doesn’t take any accountability for his actions. I have so much more respect for men who can admit when they made a mistake or were in the wrong. I have definitely heard my fair share of men accusing an external factor for a particular failing, when really it was just a lack of discipline or practice on their part.


I enjoy my "unkempt" beard, and I'd grow it even if I didn't have a double chin. My lady friend whom I mentioned before says its "sexy". To each their own I guess. One thing I'd never do for a woman is maintain a clean-shaven look. I've always had a strong desire to grow a big beard before I was even physically capable of it or long before it became trendy.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

1. I don't like shaved chests. It looks kind of like a child's chest to me, and I'm all for no-fuss natural. A little bit of chest hair is nice to run your fingers through. I know everyone is different though and when everyone is different everyone is hard to please.
2. Male privilege. It's still very strong.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

1. I wouldn’t like it if they don’t put effort in the way they present themselves.
On the other hand, those who dress neatly, groom themselves, and smell good are _awesome_!
To be fair, I’m hardly ever around men. But the ones I personally know (family and relatives) are great, so kudos to them~

2. Attitudes... that’s a bit hard. The good and the bad exists within both genders.

I *strongly* dislike sly and cunning men. Specially those who’d use a girl’s kindness and keep telling lies.
Oh, and I remember coming across few weird accounts online that I disliked. They were men who pretended to be feminists just for the sake of attracting more female friends. They were later exposed to be very weird and mannerless. So yeah, I dislike such unpleasant attitudes.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Beards are a male privilege.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Ock said:


> I enjoy my "unkempt" beard, and I'd grow it even if I didn't have a double chin. My lady friend whom I mentioned before says its "sexy". To each their own I guess. One thing I'd never do for a woman is maintain a clean-shaven look. I've always had a strong desire to grow a big beard before I was even physically capable of it or long before it became trendy.


But, doesn’t it itch? Isn’t it a food trap?! Oh, and they don’t “mask” well!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> But, doesn’t it itch? Isn’t it a food trap?! Oh, and they don’t “mask” well!


It doesn't itch once its grown out more, at least for me. It can be a food trap........but that's why I _wash it._ Mask well? I'm not sure what you mean exactly by that.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Ock said:


> It doesn't itch once its grown out more, at least for me. It can be a food trap........but that's why I _wash it._ Mask well? I'm not sure what you mean exactly by that.


Oh, mask well as in, a facial covering doesn’t fit over it well when you go out into a public space.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> But, doesn’t it itch? Isn’t it a food trap?! Oh, and they don’t “mask” well!


Plus I kinda like having it as a food trap because I hate staining my shirts. Lol.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I also won't date any woman that identifies as Christian, or Muslim for that matter.

Just for shits and giggles I'll profile a stereotype that basically makes me wanna puke: basically a woman that goes to church every Sunday, country or Christian is her preferred music, NASCAR is her preferred sport, and she always votes to the right. Yuck! Lol.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

As a biological female, I get disgusted by biological males when they go outside and their body odour increases from being physically active so much. My mind is like "Take a bloody shower, you filthy animal..." because my O.C.D. will get triggered by that and makes me have an impossible time getting turned on.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

UniversalIndividual said:


> As a biological female, I get disgusted by biological males when they go outside and their body odour increases from being physically active so much. My mind is like "Take a bloody shower, you filthy animal..." because my O.C.D. will get triggered by that and makes me have an impossible time getting turned on.


Have you ever met someone whose smell improves after sweating, not the other way around?


----------



## Donnelly (Dec 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

UniversalIndividual said:


> As a biological female, I get disgusted by biological males when they go outside and their body odour increases from being physically active so much. My mind is like "Take a bloody shower, you filthy animal..." because my O.C.D. will get triggered by that and makes me have an impossible time getting turned on.


I religiously use deoderant for this exact reason. Anytime I leave the house, I put on deoderant. 

I dislike when girls spend a ton of time photographing themselves for instagram and just posting tons of pictures.


----------

